# Canon Announces Two New PIXMA G-Series MegaTank Printers



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 6, 2019)

> Press Release:
> Providing Wireless1 Connectivity, Now is the Time to Upgrade Your Printer to a Continuous Ink Supply System
> MELVILLE, NY, June 6, 2019 – In a time where it seems like digital is king, we cannot forget that 69% of Americans feel overwhelmed about the constant barrage of digital information2. It’s time to bring it back to basics and embrace the benefits of print. In that spirit, Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, is excited to announce the new PIXMA G6020 All-In-One Printer and the PIXMA G5020 MegaTank Single-Function Printer. These new PIXMA G-series MegaTank printers are further extending the current lineup and are ideal for high-print volume printing with low maintenance.
> 
> The magic of PIXMA G-series MegaTank printers lies with the continuous ink supply system. Boasting ink bottles with spill-resistant tops, the printer system is designed to provide seamless and clean usability at home and in the office. With black ink providing up to 6,000...



Continue reading...


----------



## cayenne (Jun 6, 2019)

Hmm....I wonder how much "mega tank" ink refills cost....?


----------



## CADuke (Jun 7, 2019)

Now if they would come out with a MegaTank Imageprograf pro-1000 or 2000 I might switch back to Canon for printing.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 7, 2019)

CADuke said:


> Now if they would come out with a MegaTank Imageprograf pro-1000 or 2000 I might switch back to Canon for printing.


Are you serious? The Pro-2000 takes 12 700ml tanks, that is over 2 gallons of ink, if you need more than that all power to you, but it sounds more like trolling to me.


----------



## CADuke (Jun 7, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> Are you serious? The Pro-2000 takes 12 700ml tanks, that is over 2 gallons of ink, if you need more than that all power to you, but it sounds more like trolling to me.


You are correct on Pro-2000, it functions similar to Brother's INKvestment tanks. Just wishful thinking for the Pro-1000 when it decides to dump a full cart during the maintenance cycle. Then again they seem to be much better than early firmware of the Pro-1.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 7, 2019)

CADuke said:


> You are correct on Pro-2000, it functions similar to Brother's INKvestment tanks. Just wishful thinking for the Pro-1000 when it decides to dump a full cart during the maintenance cycle. Then again they seem to be much better than early firmware of the Pro-1.


Of course I am, I own one and have a full set of 700ml cartridges for it, they cost me more than the printer!

These new printers are just Canon’s belated answer to the Epson EcoTank system, no interest to people who take their image printing seriously.


----------



## Dustspeck (Jun 7, 2019)

Nice try Canon - but when will you ever listen to customers and provide Linux drivers for your products (like HP and Dell does)?


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 7, 2019)

Dustspeck said:


> Nice try Canon - but when will you ever listen to customers and provide Linux drivers for your products (like HP and Dell does)?


When it pays them to write them for the numbers in the customer base.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 7, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> When it pays them to write them for the numbers in the customer base.


And that might happen some time after adobe make Lightroom and photoshop run on Linux!


----------



## LDS (Jun 7, 2019)

Dustspeck said:


> Dell does



AFAIK, Dell quit its printers business a few years ago...


----------



## Tom W (Jun 7, 2019)

Linux compatibility aside, how well does this printer print images, and what is the longevity of those images? I mean, as a photo printer, is this a good option? I suspect that it is not at the top end with only 3 colors and black for ink, but maybe for the occasional print, it might be Ok.


----------



## Tom W (Jun 7, 2019)

My Canon iP6600 printer is getting pretty old, but still going strong. Not as a photo printer, but just a printer in general. It's getting more difficult to find the ink that it uses though. One of these new wireless might be a good option to replace it.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 7, 2019)

Tom W said:


> Linux compatibility aside, how well does this printer print images, and what is the longevity of those images? I mean, as a photo printer, is this a good option? I suspect that it is not at the top end with only 3 colors and black for ink, but maybe for the occasional print, it might be Ok.


The print resolution is a quarter of your iP6600 and with less than half the inks I think the older printer, that is much more photo-centric, would produce nicer prints.

But it depends on your output needs, the new printers are aimed at, for instance, a real estate agents office where they are printing several thousand pages a month with low resolution color images and regular B&W writing along with the ability to scan and fax if needed. They are not aimed at hobbiest photographers, there are much more appropriate printers aimed at them.


----------



## Tom W (Jun 7, 2019)

I do like the wireless option - I do a lot more computer stuff on the macbook pro than I used to. Used to be, desktop only for me, but I don't use it nearly as much as I used to. Having wireless printing would come in handy on occasion. 

But in the long run, I don't print nearly as much as I used to. Maybe about 10 times a month.


----------



## Tom W (Jun 7, 2019)

I also have, and don't really use, that big Pro-100 setting on top of the file cabinet. Maybe I ought to put it to use!


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 7, 2019)

Which Pro-100 model, certainly the MkII is network capable.


----------



## LDS (Jun 7, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> Which Pro-100 model, certainly the MkII is network capable.



The MkI as well both wired and wireless. The S (MkII) model added some cloudy features but nothing more. Anyway unless one wants a direct wireless connection to the printer for some reason, regardless how the printer is connected to a network, when there is wifi access to the network wireless printing is possible anyway.


----------

